# rate this north indian from lookism



## ZUZZCEL (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## HorseFace (Mar 13, 2019)

Chad


----------



## Phonesex (Mar 13, 2019)

fuck his mom fuck his dad


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 13, 2019)

thats how u overcome the racepill, this guy would slay hard if he's tall


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 13, 2019)

2/10 subhuman ethnicel


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Mar 13, 2019)

He’s 90% Caucasian stop this curry cope


----------



## Chad Dragonslayer (Mar 13, 2019)

Yummyinmytummy said:


> He’s 90% Caucasian stop this curry cope


Seriously looks like an Italian Chad


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 13, 2019)

Yummyinmytummy said:


> He’s 90% Caucasian stop this curry cope


lol r u retarded, somalis are caucasians, moroccans are caucasians, kenyans are caucasians indians are, 
You mean he looks med or white, not caucasian


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Mar 13, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> lol r u retarded, somalis are caucasians, moroccans are caucasians, kenyans are caucasians indians are,
> You mean he looks med or white, not caucasian


No u dumbass nationality is not a race. When I Caucasian, I mean he is white and his ancestors originated from the Caucasus mountains. If you told me the guy in ur avi is Indian, that’s only his nationality. He’s still a negroid no matter where he was born


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 13, 2019)

Yummyinmytummy said:


> No u dumbass nationality is not a race. When I Caucasian, I mean he is white and his ancestors originated from the Caucasus mountains. If you told me the guy in ur avi is Indian, that’s only his nationality. He’s still a negroid no matter where he was born


When did i say nationality is race lol, i said almost everyone is a caucasian, and gave an example saying that somalis are caucasians, stop trying to look smart lol, you're just wrong.
Indians are all caucasian what's your point saying he looks 90% caucasian it's just dumb because so are these guys


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> lol r u retarded, somalis are caucasians, moroccans are caucasians, kenyans are caucasians indians are,
> You mean he looks med or white, not caucasian


Somalis and Kenyans are Caucasian? I thought they were Negroid.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 13, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Somalis and Kenyans are Caucasian? I thought they were Negroid.


no they are caucasian, just proves the guy i was arguing with is retarded and thinks caucasian automaticallyt means white


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Mar 13, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> no they are caucasian, just proves the guy i was arguing with is retarded and thinks caucasian automaticallyt means white


Nigger do u even have eyes. Indians are dravidians, and u posted a pics of the blackest nogs and say they are caucasoid. I hope ur trolling


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 13, 2019)

Yummyinmytummy said:


> Nigger do u even have eyes. Indians are dravidians, and u posted a pics of the blackest nogs and say they are caucasoid. I hope ur trolling


See thats where ur wrong boyo, you cant use caucasian and dravidian in the same sentence, one is a race and one is a sub race




"vThe *Caucasian race* (also *Caucasoid*[1] or *Europid*)[2] is a grouping of human beings historically regarded as a biological taxon, which, depending on which of the historical race classifications used, have usually included some or all of the ancient and modern populations of Europe, Western Asia, Central Asia, South Asia, North Africa, and the Horn of Africa.[3] "




Distribution of the races after the Pleistoceneaccording to Carleton Coon


 Caucasoid race Negroid race Capoid race Mongoloid race Australoid race


Now stop acting like you#re smart and know it all because im talking facts


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> no they are caucasian, just proves the guy i was arguing with is retarded and thinks caucasian automaticallyt means white


I know that Caucasians is a wide-used term, ranging from Indians to Europeans, I just didn't know it also extended to Somalis and Eritreans, et cetera. But, it makes sense, considering East Africans have European noses, unlike their Western counterparts.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 13, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I know that Caucasians is a wide-used term, ranging from Indians to Europeans, I just didn't know it also extended to Somalis and Eritreans, et cetera. But, it makes sense, considering East Africans have European noses, unlike their Western counterparts.


I cucked that guy with facts he casnt cope now, eritereans and somalis look just like whites painted


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> I cucked that guy with facts he casnt cope now, eritereans and somalis look just like whites painted


Tbhtbh. You even enlightened me. I might crush my Eritrean's friend for thinking he's black though. "You're Caucasian, boyo."


----------



## JellyBelly (Mar 13, 2019)

The absolute autism of this thread.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 13, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Tbhtbh. You even enlightened me. I might crush my Eritrean's friend for thinking he's black though. "You're Caucasian, boyo."


looooooool eritreans and somalis here in the UK cant say the N word, smae with moroccans who are dark skinned


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> looooooool eritreans and somalis here in the UK cant say the N word, smae with moroccans who are dark skinned


Literally ogre for my Eritrean friend. Although he heightmogs me (facemogs me too). There aren't many Eritreans I know of but I can easily spot a Somali whenever I see them. Although there was one Somali guy who didn't look Somali but rather Antilian.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 13, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Literally ogre for my Eritrean friend. Although he heightmogs me (facemogs me too). There aren't many Eritreans I know of but I can easily spot a Somali whenever I see them. Although there was one Somali guy who didn't look Somali but rather Antilian.


eritreans look like sudanis, and sudanis are not negroid too, i play football with them alot so i can spot the differences easily


----------



## badromance (Mar 13, 2019)

i wish he was white


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 13, 2019)

Yummyinmytummy said:


> He’s 90% Caucasian stop this curry cope


europeans arabs, Ethiopians, Somali, Pakistani, Indians are all caucasian.
please use the word "aryan" or "white"


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> eritreans look like sudanis, and sudanis are not negroid too, i play football with them alot so i can spot the differences easily


Yemenis are also considered Caucasian then. My Eritrean friend claims that Yemenis and Eritreans look alike.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 13, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> europeans arabs, Ethiopians, Somali, Pakistani, Indians are all caucasian.
> please use the word "aryan" or "white"


THat little bitch swallowed his words after thinking hes smart
I made him my little bitch


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Mar 13, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> europeans arabs, Ethiopians, Somali, Pakistani, Indians are all caucasian.
> please use the word "aryan" or "white"


Technically speaking Aryan is a Sanskrit/Persian word so that includes Indians and Persians. Use European or white.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2019)

Lohitang said:


> Technically speaking Aryan is a Sanskrit/Persian word so that includes Indians and Persians. Use European or white.


Technically speaking a lot of non-Europeans have white skin so that includes certain white features like blue eye color and blonde hair color. Use European.


----------



## Michael15651 (Mar 16, 2019)

I would say easily chadlite. If not for the jawline, incel tier.


----------



## Coping (Mar 16, 2019)

Curries me


----------



## Madness (Mar 16, 2019)

He could easily tell foids he’s Italian so I’d say a 7-8


----------



## Absi (Mar 17, 2019)

Chad


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Mar 17, 2019)

wtf is this thread?


----------



## fobos (Mar 17, 2019)

Looks like Pietro tbh


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 17, 2019)

I dont think he is an indian tbh


----------

